# 2000 Point Blood Angels Project Log



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Having just gotten back into 40k recently, a friend of mine and me have decided to enter a tournament the 31st of May. As always, I'll be playing my BA army. The thing is, they were my first army, so they were the first models I painted. While I've kept painting even though I wasn't playing 40k, I haven't really worked on this army in years. So, in all honesty, most of the models really don't look that good. Many of them have chips and dings and they weren't great to start with. So with that in mind, I'll be painting and assembling an entirely new 2000 point section for my BA army, and I thought I'd keep a project log of it here.

Having looked through the models I had lying around and going on a little ebay binge, I have aquired most of the models I need for the list below. Since the models are all in various stages, I listed their condition next to them.

1- Chaplain Lemartes, Guardian of the Lost (unpainted, needs conversion work)

1- 10 man Assault Squad (need paint stripped)

1- 10 man Assualt Squad (unassembled)

2- 10 man Veteran Assualt Squads (10 unassembled, 5 assembled, 5 complete)

2- Baal Predators ( yet to aquire)

1- Predator (needs stripped)

My Death Company happens to be one of the squads I have upgraded recently, so no new ones will need to be done. Since there happens to be a painting competition, and I'm painting BA anyway, I'm going to do a small squad display as my entry. 

As of now, the models that need stripping are soaking in brake fluid. Many of them have been scrubbed once and been put back in brake fluid to get off the lingering traces of paint. Since I'm really waiting on them to get started on the army (not to mention the ones I won on ebay), I decided to go ahead and start the competition entry. 

After looking through my extra models, I found a 5 man terminator assault squad from way back when sitting around. I played around with one and after cutting the bottom piece of pewter (the one for the slotta base) off his feet, I posed him on some small fish rocks glued to an old base. I also started the first few coats on a couple more models in the squad, but I can't seem to get the pics right just yet. So for the time being, here's one of the poses I decided on.



















I'll post more as it goes along....


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

thats cool I am working on the same army and are about the same way in....keep us posted mte - will get my progress up here in the next few days


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... Old termies are making a comeback! Looking forward to your blog, mate.


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok this is my ultimate 1500 point blood angels list- btw its an assault force

Chaiplain-100
jump pack-20

honour gaurd(5)-125
jump packs-25
melta bombs-5

chaiplain lemartes-125

honour gaurd(5)-125
jump packs-25
melta bombs-5

Elites

veteran assault squad(5)-150
melta bombs-5

veteran assault squad(5)-150
melta bombs-5

veteran assault squad(5)-150
melta bombs-5

Death company (8) -30
jump pack-40

Troops-

Tatical squad(5)-115
plasma gun-15

Tatical squad(5)-115
plasma gun-15

Heavy support

Preadator-70 
twin linked lascannon-35
lascannon side sponsons-60


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

looks pretty sweet mate


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I finished the basecoat and a couple stages of highlights on a sample model and I'm not really pleased. I don't think the shading is defined quite enough. I'm going to go ahead and finish him out just to see how the overall model looks, but I'm in the process of painting another test model as well. While I was at it, I put together the bases for 2 more of the models in the squad and sprayed them with a couple quick coats of primer. I did get started on the base coats for the arms for both these guys as well. Oh well, here's a pic of the first sample model as of now.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

It's been a few days since I updated, but with the other projects I'm in the process of wrapping up, this one hasn't gotten as much attention as I'd like. I did manage to finish the basecoat and highlights on the other sample model and I like the way the shading turned out much better. I'm not posting a pic just yet, the photo station happens to be one of the aforementioned projects.

I'll work on the squad more tomorrow, and post some pics then.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

looking good mate what red is that


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry bout the delay, I was having trouble figuring out how to get good pics without washing out the shading on the red. A couple days searching through various tutorials, one newly constructed light diffuser box, and some practice with Photoshop and I think I got it. The photo below is the new sample model for the armour. You can see how much darker the shading turned out.










As for the color, this is my process:
After spray priming the model white, I apply 2 coats of GW Scab Red, thinned down about 2:1 with water. Then I cover the entire model in watered down chestnut ink. Once again, about 2:1. Next I used a 1/2 and 1/2 mix of Scab Red and Blood Red, watered as before, for the first highlighting stage. Then a coat of straight Blood Red (watered) for the next highlight. Then the whole miniature was covered in Red Ink watered down about 5:1.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, it's been awhile since I updated so here's some new stuff. The Terminators aren't going to be a part of the army, so they have been set aside for the time being. A little gets done to them here and there, and I'll post more pics when they've progressed further. 
I've started on the first five men of one of the VAS. I've never really used GS before, except to fill some cracks here and there, but I wanted to do something different with the Vets to single them out from the RAS I'll be painting later. With my limited experience, I decided to just add some simple tabards. I still have to make 2 more for the guys in the back, but here are some shots of the models as they sit now. 



















Hopefully the next update will be a little sooner, we'll see.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

loving the models mate very close cloth looks awsome


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

good army list i would not change it. good combat. ownly change it, if you are against nids.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

See, I told you this update would come faster than the last one....

Ok, I went ahead and finished the other two tabards. The squad just didn't look right without em. I also finished putting the rest of the models together except for the jump packs. I like to paint those seperately then attach them. This first squad is going to be my "shooty" VAS so they get 3 plasma pistols.
Here's the current pics:



















After a full night to dry, it'll be off to primer tomorrow. Then I can finally get some paint on this project.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet, dude! I'm liking the conversions.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My only problem with them is that the tabbards don't fall properly, they look like they are stuck between the legs and in place that way instead of falling freely from the waist. Check out this link for a nice tutorial on loincloths that you can combine with the skills you already have.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2539


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> My only problem with them is that the tabbards don't fall properly, they look like they are stuck between the legs and in place that way instead of falling freely from the waist. Check out this link for a nice tutorial on loincloths that you can combine with the skills you already have.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2539


That is actually the tutorial I used for the tabards. This was my first attempt at using GS, so I'm not suprised they look at little off. Others have told me that they think the tabards look to wide and that's what throws off the look. What do you think?


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I fell back into the old update schedule pretty quick didn't I? Oh, well. For this installment, I finished some more work on the Terminators. They are coming along VERRRRY slow, but I usually just work on them while I'm waiting for something else to dry. I have gotten a ways on the VAS i was working on. It's still not finished, but at least they have some paint. Here's some current pics:


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, things really are progressing on this project. I finished everything except the jump packs on the first five members of my "shooty" VAS, and I completely finished the first three members of my TAS. Pics of the squads as they currently sit are below.



















I also put together the first five members of my next VAS. I'll post some pics when I get the tabards made for them.


----------



## kron (Apr 21, 2008)

nice green stuffing!


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Just a real quick update: i finished painting the jump packs and put them on the VAS. Here's a couple pics of the finished squad.


----------

